# US is The 100% Likely Suspect in Nord Stream Pipeline Destruction...Hands Down...!!



## thirteenknots (Oct 18, 2022)

Boeing receives HAAWC full rate-production contract from U.S. Navy - Naval News 


There is no freaking way it happened by any other means than a couple of delivered 
explosives like above.

Joe Biden and his administration are 100% culpable of this act of terrorism.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582292909667516418


----------

